# Pinarello Marvel -- Seatpost Size?



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

I have a Pinarello Marvel frame on the way and I need to get a few components to set it up with. (Building a race bike - replacing current Cannondale CAD3 Frame). Looking at the Gitabikes website, it looks like the frame is NOS from 05 or earlier. It has the red,white,and blue paint scheme with red sections in the center of the TT, ST, and HT

I've been googling for a while now and I can't find what size Seatpost the frame takes. 

When I look at the pictures on gitabike here: 
http://www.gitabike.com/cgi-bin/shop/pinarello_loadhome.cgi?user_id=id&file=pinarello.html

It appears to have a Pinarello Seatpost installed like this one:
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/r.../2009-pinarello-carbon-seapost-353.245.0.html

That seatpost is 31.0 mm. But it is not exactly like the one in the picture... The post in the gita pictures is a Pinarello post but has a red P logo, the one on competitive cyclist has a white P logo. 

So -- what size do I need?


----------



## Infini (Apr 21, 2003)

It is 31.0 mm.... (Checked with Tom at GVH)


----------



## sherwoodeddie787 (Nov 29, 2021)

*Pinarello Marvel Seat Post 31mm* I do believe the Pinarello Marvel takes a 31mm seat post. Appears difficult to come by, thus halting my rebuild, which to date has not been without hiccups. It would appear that I have finally located cable guides, which were not on the frame at the time of purchase. Now I have had a number of interesting suggestions, such as: 1) Insert a shim and go for a narrower seat post 2) Insert a sleeve 3) should the sleeve/ shim be made of plastic, to avoid corrosion, and what length?
First prize does, some-one have a 31mm carbon seat post, I have a carbon Pinarello oval/pointed seat post for swop or outright purchase?
Thanks,
Eddie Sherwood
0723473193


----------

